# HELP! Newegg is broken! I can see newegg fine on othe machines



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 20, 2009)

I have no idea what is going on. The egg use to work just fine and now it doesn't. I do not know what I have done to cause this. Can anyone help me?


I can see newegg just fine on other machines but on my mac and in the VMs I have on my mac, i cannot see newegg correctly.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

its hard to tell anything with such a small picture, my guess is some sort of ad blocker.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks like the image I get when I log in on my cell phone.  I believe they have a seperate site for mobile users.  I had that issue once, but haven't had it since, and don't know what I did.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2009)

it works fine on my iPhone, I'm on here most of the day using my iPhone too.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

have you cleared your cache or temp files at all??


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 20, 2009)

it looks like it is coming up mobile.


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

that is the mobile version of the egg. try logging in and go to My Account (At the bottom)
then go to Account Settings (on the left, about the middle under Options) and go to the bottom and see if you have the box check that says " (I would like to receive SMS messages via my wireless device.)"  If the box is checked.  Uncheck it and see if that helps


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I have cleared the cache e_e damn thing....


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 21, 2009)

looks like a browser incompatibility... try with firefox web browser in mac... see if that works


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 21, 2009)

That is what I am using and I only use FF on all my machines!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

Make sure you have flash and such installed.

Looks like it isn't fully loaded.. or isn't loading properly. Just try a restart?(After clearing your cookies/cache/history) 

Also note: You can use apple+Shift+3 for a full screen screenshot, or apple+Shift+4 to get a crosshair cursor and then you can select the specific area of your screen you wish to take a picture of.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

sure its not a setting in your user account on the egg?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 30, 2009)

I fixed it. It was a java update <.<


----------

